# صلاة للقديسة ريتا



## TADO2010 (22 نوفمبر 2007)

لقد أمنت بك ياربي فزدني إيمانا" 
وعليك اتكلت ياإلهي فزدني اتكالا"
واني احبك يأرب فزد حبي اضطراما"
وها إن نفسي نادمة على آثامها فزدها ندامة"
إرشدني يارب بحكمتك 
اضبطني بعدلك 
عزني برحمتك 
إسترني بقدرتك
إني أريد يارب كل ما تريده وما دمت تريده  ولأنك  تريده،
اجعلني يارب حارا في صلاتي ،قنوعا" في مأكلي ،أمينا" في وظيفتي،ثابتا" في مقاصدي،
 صيرني يارب أنيسا" في معاشرتي،مؤدبا" في تصرفي ،عفيفا" في حديثي،مستقيما" في سيرتي،
فها إنا يارب أقدم لك أفكاري وأقوالي وأفعالي،
 فاجعلني أفكر فيك وأتكلم عنك واشتغل لك وأتعب من أجلك، 
أملأ يارب قلبي من المحبة لك ومن البغض لذاتي ولرذائلي ومن المحبة لقريبي ومن الازدراء لكل شئ دنيوي،
 اجعلني يارب انتصر على اللذة بالإماتة وعلى البخل بالصدقة وعلى الغضب بالوداعة وعلى الفتور بالحرارة،
 صيرني يارب رصينا" في أموري شجاعا" في مخاطري صبورا" في شدائدي متضعا" في نجاحي ،
أنر يارب عقلي وأضرم أرادتي وطهر جسدي وقدس نفسي انزع عني يارب الكبرياء وحب الظهور وامنحني التواضع العميق ونكران الذات والمحبة الحقيقية الدائمة ليسوع ،
عرفني يارب ما أحقر الأرض وما أعظم السماء وما اقصر الزمان وما أطول الأبدية،
 انعم علي يارب أن استعد للموت
 وأخاف من الدينونة 
وأنجو من الجحيم
 وأنال النعيم
أمين

اخوكم تادرس


----------



## Tabitha (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة للقديسة ريتا*

*شكرا أخي تادرس على الصلوة الجميلة
بركة صلاة القديسة ريتا تكون معنا دايما.




ينقل لمخدع الصلاة.*


----------



## febe (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة للقديسة ريتا*

(الى الرب في ضيقي صرخت فاستجاب لي )                                                              شكرا اخ تادرس على الصلاة الجميلة


----------



## assyrian girl (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة للقديسة ريتا*

Amen thx alot and God bless you


----------



## استفانوس (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة للقديسة ريتا*

علمني يارب ان اتمثل بهذا الايمان الرائع
فااكون خزفة بين يديك
اشكرك عزيزي تادرس
ومنتظرين منك المزيد
والرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## sara2003 (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة للقديسة ريتا*

مرسى* اخ تادرس علي صلاه الجميلة وبركته القديسه ريتا معنا*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة للقديسة ريتا*

حلوة قوى الصلاة

انسحاق و تواضع و حب و ايمان 

جميلة جميلة جدآ

شكرآ يا تادرس على الصلاة الرائعة

و ننتظر منك المذيد

الرب يعوضك


----------



## maramero (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة للقديسة ريتا*

شكرا اخ Tado2010 علي الصلاة الحلوة
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ra.mi62 (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة للقديسة ريتا*

شكراً على هذه الصلاة الرائعة الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## TADO2010 (17 يناير 2009)

*رد: رد على: صلاة للقديسة ريتا*



tabitha قال:


> *شكرا أخي تادرس على الصلوة الجميلة*
> *بركة صلاة القديسة ريتا تكون معنا دايما.*
> 
> 
> ...


 

مـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيـــــــــــــــــ{سى على الكلام الجميل دا

نورتى الموضوع

ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## SALVATION (17 يناير 2009)

_
بركة صلاة القديسة ريتا وجميع القديسين تكون معنا دايما
امين​_


----------



## kalimooo (18 يناير 2009)

شكرا أخي تادرس

صلوة جميلة جداااا

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## اني بل (24 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" من أجل الصلاة ...يارب أعطني القوة حتى نكون مستعدين للموت ونخاف من دينونتك وننال نعيمك


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 أبريل 2009)

بركه صلوات القديسه ريتا فلتكن مع جميعنا 

اميــــــــــــــــن 

ميرررررسى على الصلاه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

